# Altenau Marathon 21/22 Mai



## Beppo (9. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin Nordlichter,

am 21. und 22. Mai findet in Altenau das 6. Harzer Mountainbike-Event   statt.
Es beinhaltet u.a. einen Marathon und Halbmarathon durch ein landschaftlich reizvolles Gebiet rund um Altenau.
Es sind leider keine Anstiege von der Güte und Qualität wie zur Wolfswarte zu erwarten  aber sehr schön und flüssig zu fahren; überhaupt ist alles fahrbar   basta   

Wer interesse hat, aber noch keine Bleibe, dem kann ich noch ein paar Wohnungen in Altenau für wenig Kohle anbieten.

Sodenn, bis dann
Beppo


----------



## Dominator2003 (9. Mai 2005)

hy,
werde erst nextes jahr teilnehmen,hab zuwenig training.komm am sonntag früh warscheinlich zum zuschauen.wenn mein daddy mitspielt,der muss nämlich mit,weil ich keinen führerschein habe.naja,dauert nicht mehr lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (9. Mai 2005)

Grundsätzlich würde ich mitkommen... wenn da nicht mein Auto wäre... es mußte mal wieder kaputt gehen und ein heiden Geld kosten.      Nu kann ich mir den Harz nicht mehr leisten und nu haben wir uns ein Toyota angeguckt... die sind ja immer ganz oben in der Pannenstatistik  . Hatte mich aber schon darauf gefreud...
Gruß


----------



## Bosen (9. Mai 2005)

Ich denke das schaue ich mir an. Würde zwar gerne auch mitfahren, aber das traue ich mir noch lange nicht zu.... perhaps next year.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (9. Mai 2005)

Die Benther Feierabendrunde wird sich auch mal am Altenauer versuchen, ist dann quasi der Einstieg, gibt es dazu ein Strecken-/Höhenprofil?


----------



## Bosen (10. Mai 2005)

Ich überlege gerade an welchen Tag sich denn der Besuch mehr lohnt. Eher zum CC oder Marathon?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (10. Mai 2005)

Werde leider auch erst Sonntag anreisen, schade eigendlich würde die Strecke gerne mal probefahren.


----------



## Kaiowana (10. Mai 2005)

Moin moin   
Tine und ich fahren schon am Montag früh nach Altenau.   
Endlich wiede einmal eine Woche Harz um wieder schicke Kilo- und Höhenmeter zu machen.   
So wie es aussieht, werde ich bei der kleinen Runde ein wenig mitrollen.


----------



## Simmel (10. Mai 2005)

Bosen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege gerade an welchen Tag sich denn der Besuch mehr lohnt. Eher zum CC oder Marathon?



ich denke es lohnt sich mehr das CC-Rennen anzusehen, da hier mehrere Runden (ich  glaube 5 Runden) gefahren werden. Für die Zuschauer auf jeden Fall interessanter  .


----------



## Hitzi (11. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wir ( Chris & ich ) sind angemeldet für die 56 Km Strecke. Bin dort schon einmal gestartet. War ne klasse Veranstaltung und es ist für uns eine optimale Vorbereitung auf den großen Marathon in Willingen am 05.06.05. 130 km, 3.300 Hm    und weiter eine Vorbereitung auf den Alpencross   

Die Anmeldung läuft noch........ anmelden mitfahren.......   

Wir sehen uns in Altenau   

Schöne Grüße 

Hitzi


----------



## Kaiowana (11. Mai 2005)

Welche Strecke wollen wir denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (11. Mai 2005)

also das vorsicht-mal.de Team aus Hannover ist mit 4 Leuten auf den 56km dabei. Bis dann!


----------



## mischuwi (11. Mai 2005)

Werde wohl auch an den Start gehen und die Jahresform ein erstes Mal testen.
Können diejenigen, die schonmal in Altenau gefahren sind evtl. mal ein paar hilfreiche Angaben über den Streckenverlauf machen?
Mit welchem Untergrund ist zu rechnen? Die 920hm scheinen ja bezwingbar zu sein. (Hört sich eher nach nem schnellen Forstautobahn-Kurs an).
Wie verteilen sich die Höhenmeter denn in etwa? Ein langer oder viele kleine Anstiege? Ist denn wenigstens mit dem ein oder anderen netten Trail zu rechnen?


----------



## michael59 (11. Mai 2005)

hallo muschiblitz,

per pm deine telefonnummer, dann am we infos-


bin auch über die normale runde gemeldet

strecke ist übrigens singelspeedtauglich

micha


----------



## mischuwi (12. Mai 2005)

michael59 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo muschiblitz,


Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich mich da angesprochen fühlen sollte?    Diverse Tel.-Nr. ist jedenfalls unterwegs.

Habe dann noch einen Bericht  gefunden, der auch bestätigt, dass es wohl ein schneller Kurs zu sein scheint.


----------



## condal (12. Mai 2005)

hi,

ich bin auch für die 50er runde gemeldet. habe den veranstalter mal angeschrieben und nach einem streckenprofil gefragt.. leider noch keine antwort. 

cheers


----------



## mischiflix (12. Mai 2005)

edit.
schon wieder verplant..
aber ich glaube micha meinte mich, nur hab ich mit der ganzen sache absolut nix zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (13. Mai 2005)

mischiflix schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich glaube micha meinte mich


Das is aber auch ein Durcheinander mit mischu...,muschi..., maschi...


----------



## condal (14. Mai 2005)

hallo,

als anlage das höhenprofi zum marathon in altenau.. streckenführung wie im vergangenen jahrl.. 


viele gruesse


----------



## michael59 (15. Mai 2005)

muschiblitz hatte recht- verwechselung- ich werde alt  

aber micha den ich auch schon kenne- rufe ich trotzdem an

micha


----------



## mischuwi (16. Mai 2005)

condal schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> als anlage das höhenprofi zum marathon in altenau.. streckenführung wie im vergangenen jahrl..



SEHR GUT! Vielen Dank! *ausdruck und auf Vorbau kleb*




			
				micha49 schrieb:
			
		

> muschiblitz hatte recht- verwechselung- ich werde alt
> 
> aber micha den ich auch schon kenne- rufe ich trotzdem an
> 
> micha


Na dann will ich dir das nochmal durchgehen lassen.   Habe mich jetzt auch auf der 56er angemeldet mna sieht sich also sicherlich vorher/nachher/mittendrin!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Mai 2005)

Super   
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10452&id2=10453&ort=Altenau&near=&tag=4


----------



## Hitzi (22. Mai 2005)

Soooo,

da bin ich wieder zu Hause. Klasse Veranstaltung. Viele nette Leute getroffen und danach schön in der Sauna einen abgeschwitzt   

Bei 56 Km Laufzeit 02:50, Platz 74 in meiner Kategorie und Platz 93 in der Gesamtwertung. Ich vermute mal wieder gesundes Mittelfeld. Habe noch keine komplette Liste gesehen. 

Für meine Verhältnisse bin ich zufrieden. Keine technischen defekte und als Vorbereitung für 130 in Willingen nicht schlecht    Mal wieder etwas Rennluft genschnuppert zu haben tat gut   


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## ihadub (22. Mai 2005)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch keine komplette Liste gesehen.


hier http://www.sportident.com/service/e...ng.php?wkid=20050522183477&art=&ref=&ausg=erg


----------



## mischuwi (23. Mai 2005)

Kleiner Bericht zu einem sehr schönen Marathon-Sonntag:

Trotz aller Bedenken noch am frühen Sonntag-Morgen hat das Wetter gehalten! Ich habe doch tatsächlich einen leichten Sonnenbrand auf der Nase!   Das Rennen an sich lief dann eigentlich auch ganz gut. Die Strecke fand ich persönlich richtig genial! Eine schöne Mischung aus schnelle und trailigen Passagen. Schade nur, dass es teilweise so nass war, dass einen der totale Traktionsverlust zu unfreiwilligen Laufpassagen gezwungen hat.   Aber das gehört ja auch ein bisschen dazu!
Mit dem Rennverlauf bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Ich konnte die zwei Runden relativ konstant abfahren. Bis auf den letzten Anstieg, wo garnichts mehr ging und ich von IGD stehengelassen wurde, wie ein Tourenbiker. @IGD: Respekt vor deiner Leistung!   
Am Ende kam bei mir sogar ein 21,02er Schnitt raus. (So schnell war ich noch nie!   ) Nach 2:41:35h stand somit ein 55. Platz bei den 153 Herren und ein 64. Platz unter den 238 Gesamtstarter der Funklasse auf meinem Ergebnisausdruck. Ich kann also zufrieden sein. 
Nächstes Jahr werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen wieder dabei zu sein und mit ein bisschen mehr Training über den Winter die 2:30h zu knacken!   

In diesem Sinne bis nächstes Jahr in Altenau


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (23. Mai 2005)

@IGD: Respekt vor deiner Leistung!  

Vielen Dank, das hört man gern.

Ich hatte nur noch 3 km vor mir (und Zieleinlauf) und habe zwei IBC-Fahrer gesehen, und der eine davon schien recht gross zu sein. Sodass ich alle meine Kräfte mobilisierte, und mir sagte, die zwei schaffst Du noch.
Und dann noch der steile Anstieg....... oh man, ich war total am Ende.

Ansonsten fand ich die Veranstaltung super klasse, die Streckenführung sehr gelungen und abwechslungsreich, schnell und viele Wurzelpassagen.
Der Start unter den Lizenzfahrern war megaschnell, wie bei einem Cross-Country Rennen, mein erster Start so weit vorne. Aber ich werde es lieber nicht mehr so schnell angehen, denn nach den ersten 16 km war ich schon ziemlich platt. Ein paar Leckerlies aus meinem Trikot haben dann geholfen und auch Kai, dem es genauso ging. 

Tja und der Wetter-Petrus hatte auch erbarmen mit uns, denn am Samstag in HH hat es ohne Ende geschüttet, und ich wär am liebsten zu Haus geblieben.

Bis dahin,

IGD


----------



## michael59 (23. Mai 2005)

es war mein dritter start und mir hats mal wieder gut gefallen, vom ergebniss wars auch glaub ich mein bester.
jedenfalls habe ich mit platz 43 von 64 angekommenen in der altersklasse und 171 von 220  ein gutes ergebnis erreicht. meine umstellung auf höhere trittfrequenz hat was gebracht- ist zwar erzwungen- aber ich hätte auch noch ne runde dran hängen können  
meine umwerfer hat mal wieder probleme gemacht- aber was solls- irgendwas ist ja immer- auf den trailigen passagen und in den anstiegen habe ich die meisten plätze gut gemacht- in den schnellen abfahrten leider wieder einige verloren- hier kriege ich meinen unfall nicht aus dem kopf und befürchte hinter jeder kurve die wanderer- aber was solls- völlig sturzfrei durchgekommen  
die veranstalter haben einen guten job gemacht, das einzige was mich geärgert hat ist das es nach dem rennen nur nudeln gegen kohle gab- 2,50 für einen plasteteller das finde ich heftig.

klasse ist auch das man wieder éine ganze menge kumpels- gerade aus dem forum getroffen hat. danke an beppo für den link zum rennen in blankenburg

bis samstag in friedrichsbrunn

micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (23. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin,

... und Mischuwi sagt noch " oh man, jetzt müssen wir uns aber beieilen. Da hinten kommt die Erste der Lizenzdamen"... Das war zwischen dem letzen Downhill und dem Uphill vor der 2.ten Zwischenzeitnahme.

Was vorher passierte:

- vor 10 min: letzter Downhill ( nach dem Vollgas-Kette-rechts-Uphill ) Melina Sen ( Lizenz Damen ) schiebt ihr Bike runter  
- vor 120 min: IGD Doris ( Lizenz Damen ) eiert vor mir herum, bei den lustigen Matschrillen. Ich gebe mich zu erkennen.    ...zu schnell gestartet, sch****e, mist u.ä.   höre ich.
Diese beiden Begegnungen mit den Lizenzdamen lagen ca. 110min auseinander, als Mischuwi sagte: " oh man, jetzt müssen wir uns aber beieilen. Da hinten kommt die Erste der Lizenzdamen"... 

10min zurückgedacht. Das wird sicher Melina sein. 
..."man ist die bergauf schnell, da ist es schwer dran zu bleiben, nur bergab traut sie sich nicht über V=40..."
Naja sage ich, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist sie Rad-Kurierin  in HH, da gibt´s  keine Downhills und schalte noch einen Gang hoch. 
Aber um ganz sicher zu sein, ob wir denn nun die Selbe meinten, fragte ich nach der Farbe des Shirts. Sicher weis ( Melina= Pirate ). Nein nein, rot!   Rot?  
Kurz vorn kleinen Uphill ( 2. Zwischenzeit ) drehe ich mich um, um zu sehen ob mir in der Kurve gleich jemand ins Bike fährt. Mischuwi war abgebogen und schon weg. 
Sagte er doch rotes Shirt, bergauf schnell, runter langsam. ( Ratter, ratter, ratter. Klick. ) Nein nein, kann nicht sein. Die war vor 110min hinter mir. Kamera eins und zwei focussieren. Denken und Hallo sagen. 
Moin Doris   
Ich mußte absteigen, schon wieder Krämpfe im linken Bein und höre schon wieder ein schimpfen und meckern: sch**** ich hab´ schon wieder nicht geschaltet und nu´ fahr ich hier auf´m mittleren Blatt hoch...  
So, Zwischenzeit genommen und hinterher. Aua, mein Bein  
Na warte, da hinten gehts bergab. Glücklicherweise hatte Mischuwi ( leider   ) recht: Magura quitscht und der Tempomat im Nevi ist auf Vmax 40 programmiert. Ich war wieder im Rennen   
Uphill, IGD bekommt noch einen Schupps, wirft mich aber um 5meter zurück, aua mein Bein  HFmax auf 191, an Mischuwi vorbei, durchs Zelt und dann die Einkehr      
So kanns kommen, wenn Mann zu schnell beginnt und Frau mächtig aufholt.
Super Sache Doris HGW nochmal zum Pokal  
Anja war auch fix unterwegs und fand´s  nur schade, dass es so wenig trickreich bergab ging    , schreibt aber sicher auch noch ein paar werbewirksame Zeilen für den Clausthaler MA, Willingen, Blankenburg und Vulkan MA, oder?

Das Orga-Team hat wieder einmal ein tolles Event ausgearbeitet und MC Petrus ist ein Biker  

Sodenn, Gruß an alle die wir uns so mehr oder weniger zufällig getroffen hat. Vielleicht können wir ja am kommenden Samstag alle in Joachims Wohnmobil ´ne Party feiern. Oder in der "alten Backstube" in Altenau?

Bis denn, 
Beppo


----------



## HansH (23. Mai 2005)

Hi,

während des Rennens wurden doch auch Fotos gemacht. Kann man sich die irgendwo angucken ??   

übrigens: bin zum ersten Mal mitgefahren und die Strecke war echt gut !!


----------



## Ampelhasser (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

gestern in Altenau war mein erster Marathon (56KM) und ich kann nur sagen GEIL Die ganze Veranstaltung war wirklich gut organisiert und die Strecke ein Traum. 

Zwei Sachen werde ich mir aber für den nächsten Marathon fest vornehmen:
1) Guck nie zur Seite, denn wo Du hinschaust fährst Du auch hin und
2) nimm die Schilder "Achtung Gefahrenstelle" immer ernst, sonst hilft nur noch beten

edit: und ab jetzt HASSE ich Baumwurzeln

Tschüß

Jens


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

für mich war es der erste Wettkampf überhaupt und ich bin im Nachhinein total begeistert und hatte ein großartiges Wochenende. Nächstes Jahr hoffe ich wieder dabei sein zu können.

Mir haben dummerweise krampfende Beine ab ca. Kilometer 36 ziemlich die 2. Runde versaut. Was hät ich denn da wohl besser machen können? Getrunken hatte ich ständig und auf den Pulsmesser hatte ich auch geschielt und fühlte mich da zumindest den Großteil der Zeit noch im gelben Bereich.
Naja, aber immerhin bin ich fahrend ins Ziel gekommen.


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (24. Mai 2005)

Nun auch mal mein Senf dazu!! 
 
Super Strecke, mit toller Streckenführung. Hat was die Stellen/Abfahrten die man sonst mit freude runter fliegt mal Renn mäßig hoch zufahren.
 
Hab wie alle anderen auch knapp 12 min im Startknubbel verloren
Nur läst es sich bei knapp 40 Sachen nach dem Sprung schlecht futtern.
Hab von der Verpflegung ca 4km vor dem ziel erfahren   
Aber im Rotenbeek(Bach oberhalb vom Hüttenteich) kann man ja fix die Pulle füllen. Danach gings auch wieder, vorwärts.
Mein Tip Verpflegung oben am Alten Bahnhof aufbauen. Denn läst man auch nicht soviel Zeit liegen  
cu all in Clausthal
bis denn


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo, es war auch mein erster  Bike-Marathon aber bestimmt nicht der letzte.
Das Wetter und die Org. waren super, der Start ist noch verbesserungsfähig.
Meine Leistung aber auch, wollte eigendlich unter 3h bleiben sind aber doch 7 min. mehr geworden. 

Bei km 20 ist vor mir ein Mädel schwer gestürzt, eine Bikerin ist bei ihr geblieben und ich habe den nächsten Streckenposten informiert( nach langen 4km ). Ich hoffe die Verletzungen sind nicht so stark und das Mädel befindet sich auf dem Weg der Besserung. Alles gute aus Hannover


----------



## Kaiowana (24. Mai 2005)

Moin moin   
na, dann will ich doch auch mal meinen Kommentar zum Besten geben.   

Den Start habe ich halbwegs gut überlebt. Auf den ersten paar Kilometern hat es sich dann auch gerächt, dass ich mich nur eine Runde um den Glockenberg eingefahren habe. Naja, was soll man machen wenn man bekannte Gesichter trifft und sich verschnackt?   

Meine Beine waren also noch nicht auf Betriebstemperatur hoch gefahren und somit taten die ersten Kilometer schon weh. 
Nach ca. 15 Minuten wurde ich dann von Karsten eingeholt.   Wir haben kurz gesprochen und ich konnte den Anschluß leider nicht halten. 
Naja, ich fahre dann halt mein eigenes Tempo und sehe dann was zum Schluß da raus kommen mag, dachte ich mir.   
Weitere ca. 15 Minuten später hatte ich auf einmal Doris vor mir. Doris war wie ich auch schon vom zu hohen Anfangstempo ziemlich fertig. Wir haben dann ein wenig Tempo raus genommen und sind kurze Zeit miteinander gefahren. Auf einmal ging es dann den Umständen entsprechend gut voran und habe ein bißchen mehr am Horn gezogen. Doris ist mir leider nicht gefolgt und ich bin dann alleine weiter gefahren.
Am Anstieg bei der 2.ten Zeitnahme schoben zwei Teilnehmer vor mir ihr Radl hoch. Dadurch mußte ich leider auch vom Bike.   
Neben mir ist dann so ein Vollpfosten eingetrudelt und wollte an uns vorbei. Das geht nur nicht, wenn kein Platz vorhanden ist. Somit wollte er an diesem Anstieg auf der rechten Seite über die Wurzeln hoch fahren. Seine Fahrtechnik war aber so "gut", dass man schon sehen konnte, dass dieses Vorhaben mächtig in die Hose zu gehen drohte.   
Natürlich hat er es nicht geshafft und hat sich schön brav mit samt seinem Bike auf die Schn***** gelegt. Dabei ist er mit seiner Schulter voll in mein Schaltwerk gefallen.    :kotz:    
Mein Schaltauge und Schaltwerk waren völling verbogen und mein Schaltkäfig hing in den Speichen. Nachdem ich alles wieder halbwegs gerade gebogen und meine Kette wieder aufgelegt habe ging es dann weiter. Die beiden kleinsten und größten Ritzel waren abolut nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und die Kette sprang ohne eine Betätigung meines Schalthebels immer lustig auf dem Ritzel herum.    
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich dann aus dem Marathon eine etwas sportliche Tour gemacht und habe nicht mehr voll am Horn gezogen. Kurz nach Karsten und Doris bin ich dann mit 2:44 als 57.von 153 Finishern ins Ziel gerollt.  

Ich bin mit meinem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden. Die Gründe hierfür sind sicherlich, dass es nicht so gut ist, vorher eine Woche lang jeden Tag jeweils 60KM und 1600HM zu fahren.    
Auch der Bierkonsum vom Vorabend war meiner Form nicht sonderlich förderlich.   
Ach ja, die "Schaltwerkproblematik" hat mit laut meinem Polar gut 8 Minuten Zeit gekostet.    

Ansonsten war es wieder einmal eine schöne Veranstaltung bei gutem Wetter.   

Naja, am Sonntag steht der Marathon in Clausthal Zellerfeld an. Mal sehen was da passiert. Auf alle Fälle laß ich mir bei einem Platten nicht von Karsten helfen.


----------



## wulfhoop (24. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

 bei mir fällt das Urteil über das diesjährige Event sehr zwiespältig aus. Das aber nur aus sportlicher Sicht mit viel Pech.

Vorweg allerdings ein riesen Lob an die Veranstalter - die werden von Jahr zu Jahr besser !! Nachdem ich vor einigen Jahren als Training für den Renner mal den 112 km Marathon versuchte - und ziemlich abgekackt bin - habe ich mich diesmal für die 56 km entschieden und wenn man schonmal von Bremen in den Harz kommt kann man ja auch gleich noch das CC am Vortag mitnehmen.

Aber der Reihe nach. 
Also Samstag mit den Jungs beim Kids Race gewesen und dann selbst das CC in Angriff genommen. Vorher die Strecke einmal abgefahren und höchst erschrocken geschaut wie man denn den Steilhang bei ca Mitte der 6,5 km Strecke bewältigen sollte. Aber mit viel Mut lief es dann im Rennen ganz gut. Also Start ca 200 m gefahren erste kleine Schotter Abfahrt und aus die Maus - hinten Platten - Sch.... was tun? Aufgeben ? Nein, hab ja 15  bezahlt, aber vergessen für das kurze Race den Ersatzschlauch einzupacken. Also zurückgelaufen zum Start, meinen Jüngsten gesucht - sein Hinterrad ausgebaut, bei mir reingepackt (zum Glück alles 9-fach) und als aller, aller letzter mit ca 5-7 min Verspätung das Rennen aufgenommen. 
Die Zuschauer klatschten wie wild - dachten wahrscheinlich ich wär der Erste!!  , da vor mir große Lücke und hinter mir auch.
Gut, der rest ist schnell erzählt, habe dann die o.g schräge Steilabfahrt 2xmal schlecht genommen - kleiner Sturz jeweils seitlich weggerutscht, nicht der Rede wert - und 3-mal ohne Probleme geschafft. Es ist kein dummer Spruch - Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit oder wer bremst verliert - ist hier im warsten Sinne des Wortes zu sehen. Am besten mit minimalstem Bremseinsatz fahren - oder gleich schieben.
Ich habe dann ohne überholt zu werden noch den 11 Platz rausgeholt - war dann noch ganz ok.

Sonntag 56km
Vom Start weg lief es klasse, konnte mich kontinuierlich nach vorne arbeiten. Ich denke ich war nach der ersten Runde so um Platz 15 - 18 plaziert. Dann wieder die Abfahrt auf den losen Geröll gleich nach der Startdurchfahrt - und wieder Platten hinten. Sch.... !!   Nicht schon wieder !! Also, Ersatzschlauch raus (ja, hatte diesmal einen dabei   ), muß ja alles schnell gehen, geht aber gerade dann nicht!! Hab den Schlauch erst nicht so richtig reinlegen können, und dann das aller erste mal mit ner CO2 Patrone den Schlauch aufpusten (lassen). Naja wenigstens das klappte bestens! Dann rauf auf den Bock und weiter dem an mir vorbei hastenden Bikern nachgejagt und wieder viele Biker aufgerollt. HAtte zwar nach dem Platten etwas den Rythmus verloren - habe die Strecke dann aber noch ganz anständig als 20-ter zu Ende gebracht. 
So richtig zufrieden, trotz ner eigentlich guten Leistung, war ich dann allerdings nicht. Naja wa solls - nächstes Jahr wieder!!

Fazit: Super Veranstaltung - gutes Wetter - nette Leute - andere Reifen !!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## OBRADY (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo...

Ich habe natürlich nicht so spektakuläre Berichte wie meine Vorschreiber...  aber mir hat der Marathon seeeeeehhhr viel Spaß gemacht.  
Die 56km habe ich für meine Verhältnisse recht fix hinter mich gebracht.Die Strecke war sehr schön und hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht,ich  wäre allerdings die wunderschönen Trails die wir bergauf gefahren sind lieber downhill    gefahren.....  

@E.Geröllheimer...ich war die Bikerin die den Sturz gesehen hat und bei der Verletzten geblieben ist.....Du warst übrigens der einzige der angehalten hat, außer noch einem Mädel....


Dazu noch folgendes....
Ca.30m vor mir ereignete sich ein sehr schwerer Sturz einer Mitstreiterin.Bei ca. 40km/h auf breitem Fortweg bergab....
Man konnte deutlich erkennen ,das sich die Bikerin ernshaft und schwer verletzt hat!!!!!!!
Ein Biker hielt sofort an und wir einigten uns  darauf , nachdem wir uns vergewissert hatten das die Person bei Bewußtsein war , das ich vor Ort bleibe und E. Geröllheimer zum nächsten Streckenposten fährt, damit ein Notruf abgesetzt werden kann.
Ich bin eine ganze Weile bei der verletzten Person geblieben und niemand hat angehalten!!!!!!!!!!...außer einer weiteren Bikerin
Nachdem uns dann die verletzte Person versichert hat ,wir könnten weiterfahren, sind wir gemeinsam zum nächsten Streckenposten gefahren um uns zu vergewissern ob auch Hilfemaßnahmen eingeleitet wurden.
Enttäuschend zu merken wie alleine man doch plötzlich unter ca.500 Gleichgesinnten sein kann...Ich dachte immer Mountainbiker wären von Haus aus sozial , aber sofern eine Nummer am Lenker baumelt machen manche Menschen doch ein sonderbare Veränderung durch..

Außerdem war der nächste Streckenposten gute 4km entfernt...da stellt man/frau sich doch die Frage ,wie wäre es mir ergangen oder was können die Veranstalter in Zukunft besser machen ....

Grüße unbekannterweise an die verletzte Person und gute Besserung...

Ich hoffe das mir so eine Erfahrung erspart bleibt .


Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (17. August 2005)

Servus !

Kann mal bitte jemand etwas über Streckenpofil schreiben ? Was für trails...

danke
holiday


----------

